# 2.6.23 Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! [SOLVED]

## dingfelder

I did an emerge world today and updated everything, including moving to the 2.6.23 kernel.

Booting to it works fine for console mode but X locks up with the following errors:

 *Quote:*   

> (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16
> 
> (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565
> 
> (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
> ...

 

and then at the end, I get an endless loop (7 million+ messages) of:

```
Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

Referenced uninitialized screen in Layout!

...
```

anyone have a quick solution?

----------

## Xmist

Can you show the xorg.conf where you have the nvidia configurations

----------

## dingfelder

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" Rightof "Screen1"

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0

    Screen      2  "Screen2" Rightof "Screen0" 

#    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1280 0

#    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0

#    Screen      2  "Screen2" 2560 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

#    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

    Load           "GLcore"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

#    Driver         "evdev"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Name" "Logitech Optical USB Mouse"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor_PHILIPS_0"

    VendorName     "PHILIPS"

    ModelName      "PHILIPS 109B6"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 97.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor_COMPAQ"

    VendorName     "COMPAQ"

    ModelName      "COMPAQ 7500"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 140.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor_PHILIPS_2"

    VendorName     "PHILIPS"

    ModelName      "PHILIPS 109B6"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 97.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard_GeForce_7100_GS_0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7100 GS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard_GeForce_7100_GS_1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7100 GS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard_Quadro_NVS_50"

    Driver         "nv"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 50 PCI"

    BusID          "PCI:7:4:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard_GeForce_7100_GS_1"

    Monitor        "Monitor_PHILIPS_0"

    DefaultDepth    16

#   DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_75 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard_Quadro_NVS_50"

    Monitor        "Monitor_COMPAQ"

    DefaultDepth    16

#    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen2"

    Device         "Videocard_GeForce_7100_GS_0"

    Monitor        "Monitor_PHILIPS_2"

    DefaultDepth    16

#    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1280x1024 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Xmist

Ok this might be stupid questions anyway here we go

What is your graphic cards?(maybe irreverent but you have alot of graphic cards listed)

Do you have a two video card set up like sli? or one with two ports?

Are you using the nvidia driver from the nvidia website or emerge (Not much of a big difference),

or using the kernel's or xorg's drivers (not sure if I worded this right)?

Are you trying to do a mono, dual or a multi monitor set up?(I can some what tell from the twin view option enable for multi)

I'm just trying to get a better understanding of your graphics system, so I'll know your approach.

----------

## DaggyStyle

have you rebuilded the nvidia module against the new kernel which you have installed?

----------

## wah_wah_69

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> have you rebuilded the nvidia module against the new kernel which you have installed?

 

+1

----------

## whig

2 mistakes here, you want "glx" but not "GLcore"

```
Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

#    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

    Load           "GLcore"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection
```

----------

## dingfelder

 *wah_wah_69 wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   have you rebuilded the nvidia module against the new kernel which you have installed? 
> 
> +1

 

I did not rebuild it.  I will try that and see if it fixes it.

 *Quote:*   

> What is your graphic cards?
> 
> etc
> 
> 

 

Yes, as you surmised, I do have a complex setup.

I have 2 video cards, running 3 screens:

1.  GeForce 7100 GS

2.  Quadro NVS 50 PCI (the 7100 is a dual monitor card)

The 7100 is using the nvidia driver and the NVS is using the nv driver (it is a legacy nvidia card and I have not gotten the legacy-nvidia driver to wotk with the new xorg)

----------

## dingfelder

When trying to rebuild it, I ran into issues with fuse not building so I am working through them now.  Will post an update when I get past that

----------

## dingfelder

ok, fixed now.

I had to enable fuse in my .config and rebuild the kernel, then do 

 FEATURES=-sandbox module-rebuild rebuild

instead of 

 module-rebuild rebuild

I have never had to do this before to build nvidia so hiopefully someone can sort this out so users dont have to add the  FEATURES=-sandbox flag.

----------

